# What streamers in the winter??



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

I love fishing streamers and prefer it over any type of fly fishing. In the fall time I use sculpins, semi-seals, wooly's etc.... What do you guys use in the winter? I went today with the same setups I use in fall and didnt get a bite! Just wonderin what switches are made for the winter! Thanks


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I really like Green Zonkers all the time and Black leeches when the water is off color during spring run off .


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I personally like to use wooly buggers, SPRING COLORS olive,gray,white & purple. 
FALL COLORS brown yellow chartrouse .
BLACK variations year round.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

big sculpins, fish 'em slow....


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

All of thee above. I am very impatient and switch it up every ten min or so but it seems to work well.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

flyguy that sculpin will still work this late is season?? Just dead drift through holes like im nymphing? Prob with an occasional twitch? Thanks


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

absolutely. Sculpins are available in the river year round. And with the lack of food in the winter, sculpins are an even more important food source then. I weight the hell out of them throw upstream at 45, let it sink to the bottom, and then retrieve it back with VERY short, quick twitches.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> absolutely. Sculpins are available in the river year round. And with the lack of food in the winter, sculpins are an even more important food source then. I weight the hell out of them *throw upstream at 45*, let it sink to the bottom, and then retrieve it back with VERY short, quick twitches.


 :? :? What do you do that for ??


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

.45 said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Because - aren't all the trout at your feet from feeding them worms??? :shock:


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

At a 45 degree angle to the bank!? lol nonetheless, Im going to get out and try this technique, it just seems weird to me to not frantically be stripping it in!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One of my favorites is a small 1/32 to 1/16 oz white lead-head jigs in the winter.

It's OK if I put em on a fly rod, isn't it?


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

went up on the weeb today with the streamers and got skunked! Not a bite. Im yet to have a hit on a streamer in the winter


----------



## Dorpster (May 28, 2008)

Frantic retreive doesen't work in winter, cold water means slower trout, a winter fish must conserve energy.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Ginger buggers work pretty good in the winter. Especially on the Green.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

tacokid789 said:


> went up on the weeb today with the streamers and got skunked! Not a bite. Im yet to have a hit on a streamer in the winter


Try a dropper like a Copper John, Pheasant Tail or Hair's Ear.
That should help.
Be sure the flies are on the bottom.


----------

